# help kid is panting hard.



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

momma had twins on thursday morning all was well and this morning all is well and just checked on them and one kid is panting hard. outside its 92 and the kid was in the shelter. I took him out of the shelter and took his temp. its 102.6. i put a little bit of water on his head but doesnt seam to help. i tried to give him momma milk but he didnt want it. i also gave him a little nutridrentch and probios and he took it a little bit. 

what could be going on?

thanks
erik


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

How is he doing now? He may have been too hot in his shelter even if his internal temperature didn't rise. 

Did you try a fan on him? Wetting his ears and abdomen? You could try bringing him inside to a cool place if his dam doesn't get too upset.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Well went out to see him after the sun went down now he is very lethargic and can't stand up temp is still normal. He is still panting. I gave him some colustrum since his stomach was pulled in and that filled him up. He just laid their but did wag his tail a few times. Maybe he will pull through tonight or maybe he wont. Not sure what else to do at this point.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He sounds dehydrated, possibly heat stroke. I would get some fluids into him, maybe some pedialyte or gator ade or some other electrolytes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...get some moms milk in him, drench a little at a time...dehydration can be a killer...check to see if he is pooping..how does his tummy feel? hard to soft...is he sunken in or full looking??


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

No poop stomach sunken in soft feeling tummy.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

Well he didn't make it. Is it normal for twins that mom will reject one of them. This is the second time with this mom.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its not normal..but happens...some moms only want one...Im sorry you lost him...sounds like he was starving...if you breed mom again, you may need to plan on bottle raising the one she wont feed..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Did you clear out the mucus in his mouth after birth? Sometimes, if they have too much in there, they can suffocate, not getting enough air.
If he was born breach they tend to have more issues with mucus.
Softly swinging and not snapping the neck, swaying the kid upside down or using a sucker thing to get the muscus out helps. 

The weather was cooler out, than in the womb, so I doubt it was heat related.

The kid also sounded like it wasn't getting enough to eat, with sunken in flank and empty stomach.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> Did you clear out the mucus in his mouth after birth? Sometimes, if they have too much in there, they can suffocate, not getting enough air.
> If he was born breach they tend to have more issues with mucus.
> ...


Valuable information on the mucous. Thanks.

Although we'll never know for sure what was wrong with this kid, the temperature comments got me thinking. It sounds logical about womb temperature, but as far as my own goat kids go, I had some born during a heat wave that had trouble even though the outdoor temperature was less than womb temp. At a day or two old, they were panting by 90 degrees. I put a fan and misters on them and wet their ears and bellies with a cool wet towel. When it hit 100 degrees, even that wasn't enough. I brought them in and they got comfortable and stopped panting. By a week old, they were handling those same temps without any problem.

I also wondered, what temperature would human babies be most comfortable? So I looked it up and found that 68- 72 degrees or so was recommended. I think they would probably be in distress at 98.6 degrees.

It's possible larger breed kids would do better in higher temperatures than my Nigerians. They have such a small body mass and newborns don't regulate their temperatures well (or so I've heard.) Just some thoughts. :chin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree we will never know.

But yes, it can take some adjusting to different temps for some kids. 
But do know, the mucus, if it is remaining and is thick enough, will cause issues for the kid making it so hard to breath. It makes it look like panting but it is not, they will have their tongue way out, trying to get in air.

Be careful, fans are OK, no swap cooler type cooling though, it can create heated moisture in the air, causing pneumonia, under certain situations.


----------

